# Sixties Youtubes



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

I posted this earlier but it didn't "stick". Here's another try. 
It's a long story, but I got stuck with the unenviable task of burning about two dozen DVDs consisting of youtube concert videos of old 50's,

60's, etc., songs. I was given a list of roughly 200 performances and tracked them down on YouTube. I thought I would hate it but I actually

started to like it. Here are some that I particularly enjoyed:

Johnny Horton, North To Alaska





The Drifters This Magic Moment





Louis Armstrong, Hello Dolly (check out that ending)





Diana Shore, Buttons & Bows 





Sonny and Cher, The Beat Goes On




Cher is one hot woman.

Paul Anka, Dianna









This video is of Audrey Hepburn's vocal version of Wouldn't It Be Loverly from My Fair Lady. In the film Hepburn's voice was dubbed by Marni

Nixon

Harry Belafonte, Kingston Town 





Johnny Rivers, Secret agent Man


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A personal favourite:


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

A very sweet sounding Marianne Faithfull from 1965, very different from her later songs






Another from 65, very different. Powerful lyrics, Beware some of the images are graphic BUT the world as it is


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Australian Music Stars of the 60's


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

RIP﻿ Ray Manzarek


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Time to resurrect this thread?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of my all-time favourites (link).


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

A classic from Woodstock


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

never mind (got confused with the album).


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

But if you had to say it in a nutshell...Jerry & Heff chillin' After Dark.../K


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

The Easybeats - Friday on my Mind


----------

